# How dangerous are peanut shells?



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Probably not a problem, but "when in doubt...." call your vet.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

just found this link:

Can dogs eat peanut shells? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Considering the fact that Science Diet puts them in their specialty foods ... I'd say not dangerous. ;-)

I honestly wouldn't worry about it. But if you are concerned, a call to the vet never hurts.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Wendy427 said:


> just found this link:
> 
> Can dogs eat peanut shells? - Yahoo! Answers


One of those answers:

She'll be fine, but don't let her do it again, she might hoke next time and will need help. You should probably let her out side to do some of her "business", she might have a little diarrhea and may puke, but nothing severe. *Punish her a little by locking her up in a room or crater.* Hope she's fine! Good Luck!

Sheesh. As if punishing a dog after the fact isn't bad enough, this person wants you to lock the dog up in a CRATER! :uhoh: : :uhoh:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, guys!
I did put a call into the vet, in the meantime. Spoke to one of the techs and after she was done laughing, she told me not to worry about it.
He couldn't have picked up more than one or two of them. All I heard was two crunches and they were down the hatch, so it isn't like he could have picked up a whole mouthfull of them, or anything.
Still.... nothing like a little momentary freak-out to break up an otherwise boring Wednesday, right? :doh:




FlyingQuizini said:


> Considering the fact that Science Diet puts them in their specialty foods ... I'd say not dangerous. ;-)


_Really?! _I had no idea...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> One of those answers:
> 
> She'll be fine, but don't let her do it again, she might hoke next time and will need help. You should probably let her out side to do some of her "business", she might have a little diarrhea and may puke, but nothing severe. *Punish her a little by locking her up in a room or crater.* Hope she's fine! Good Luck!
> 
> Sheesh. As if punishing a dog after the fact isn't bad enough, this person wants you to lock the dog up in a CRATER! :uhoh: : :uhoh:


 
A CRATER??? Good grief! LOL


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> One of those answers:
> 
> She'll be fine, but don't let her do it again, she might hoke next time and will need help. You should probably let her out side to do some of her "business", she might have a little diarrhea and may puke, but nothing severe. *Punish her a little by locking her up in a room or crater.* Hope she's fine! Good Luck!
> 
> Sheesh. As if punishing a dog after the fact isn't bad enough, this person wants you to lock the dog up in a CRATER! :uhoh: : :uhoh:


LOL. I saw that.
Gotta love all the 'training advice' out there on the Net. It's a wonder that more dogs aren't a total mess with that kind of advice floating around!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget has managed to eat his share of peanut shells with impunity. I don't think that the salted ones are all that good for dogs; but they are basically just fiber. 

It sounds as though you are a good parent!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

At least one of the 'diet' dog foods uses peanut shells as a filler. Provides bulk but can't be digested. I like green beans better. At least they have some nutrition.


----------



## derfberger (Feb 22, 2017)

nope what goes in goes out once in awhile my dog and I enjoy salted in the shell peanuts. We both eat the shell and nut. Really does a good job cleaning out the system


----------

